# sewing machine recommendation for newbie



## bookfarmer (Jan 1, 2009)

Forgive me, please, if this has been asked before. In my retirement, I'd like to take up sewing. I don't think I want to do anything elaborate, but I'll never know until I start.

I've been keeping an eye on area craigslist and see used machines of various ages and makes. I'm inclined towards a Singer since that's what my mom used. But there may be others out there as good or better that I don't know about.

My eyes are imperfect (to say the least), so a machine that threads the needle automatically would be good. And I'd prefer to have different stitches available without having to put special attachments or gizmos in place.

What machines would you recommend I consider? And about how much should I expect to pay for a used machine? Also, what should I look for/ask about if I look at something used?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I have several, but if you want an inexpensive one I would suggest the Janome HT2008. I bought mine about 2 months ago and I love it. It's real simple to use and has the automatic needle threader. I got mine from www.allbrands.com I gave 399.00 for it, no tax (because I live in Tx. and not Lousiana) and free shipping. So the 399. was all I had to pay. I ordered it on Tues. and it came the folling Fri.

I am leary of the newer singers. They are not made as good as they use to be. I also have a cheap Brother with the needle threader. It sews really well but the belt keeps stretching on it. Now I have to buy a new belt.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I swear by Janome machines. I've been sewing on them since 1989. That was a used one and my daughter still uses it.

The HT2008 is a good machine per the report from my sewing machine store/service guy. 

Angie


----------



## UUmom2many (Apr 21, 2009)

I have a Janome New Home (which is like Janome's generic brans), a Babylock Quest, a singer, and a brother embroidery

All of these have been great machines and vary in price ranges from less than $200 to $2000 (I won the $2k machine otherwise I woldn't have anything that expensive!) . I had a Kenmore too which i just gave to a friend and it was a great machine

here are my suggestions:

1. find a machine with METAL bobbin parts, no plastic pieces to break off. Plastic bobbins are ok but not housing

2. make sure you have basic functions even if you dont' think you'll use them. It's great to sew a straight line but if you want to put on a button or anything you'll want them later 

3. get one with AS MANY feet as you can, one reason i gave away my kenmore was bc it didn't come with any feet and the manufacturer didn't make any for it. So i couldnt' put on a button. 

4. go ahead and get the extended warranty if you can. Usually this is fairly cheap and you can use it to get it cleaned and serviced (make shure that's included!)

5. do your research before going in, see if you can borrow someones for a week and just play around. If you go to a store w/a sales man (like a quil store or even joanns) they work on commissions more than likey and i was constantly trying to get talked into a $1400 serger as a begining machine, i ended up with a $400 on clearance for $200 bc I waited and didn't let them talk me into features that while wonderful weren't as wonderful as going into debt on something i've never tried. 

Good luck and happy sewing!


----------



## Sew-Classic (Jan 5, 2009)

> "...get one with AS MANY feet as you can, one reason i gave away my kenmore was bc it didn't come with any feet and the manufacturer didn't make any for it. So i couldnt' put on a button"


The newer Kenmores are made by Janome and will accept Janome feet quite well. The only Kenmnores for which replacement feet might be more challenging to find would be certain models from the late 780's that had the "super-high" shank and very early models made by White with the "rotary" style feet. 

I have both a newer Kenmore and several older ones. Feet for them are common, plentiful, and and not very expensive. 

Identify the Type of Feet for Your Sewing Machine


----------



## UUmom2many (Apr 21, 2009)

hmm, i ddin't try any other brand feet, mine was from the late 90's and the kenmore parts they had for it didnt fit even though the manufacturer said they should. I was trying to get a gathering foot after 3 attempts of mail ordering i gave up. The generic store bought ones didn't fit well enough to really work. That's why i suggested getting as many as you can with the machine to save headaches later.


----------



## Sew-Classic (Jan 5, 2009)

You can determine the manufacturer of a Kenmore by the source code at the begininng of the model number.

Since about 1990-ish, Janome has been making the Kenmores. The source code for Janome is "385". The top loading Kenmores/Janomes have a slight offset to the shank/foot and generic feet will not work well. Every front loading Janome made Kenmore that has passed by my bench would take generic snap on and low shank screw-on feet as long as I had the correct type for the machine (top loading vs. front loading). 

If Sears had a sewing-knowledgable staff, and could offer better after sales support, you would have had no problem getting correct attachments and feet for your machine. This is a downside with the Sears machines. Even with a machine that doesn't require repair, after sales support can be a big plus. 

Since a needle threader is tops on the wish list here (poor eyesight), the older Kenmores wouldn't do the trick. Personally, I would reccomend a Janome, Kenmore, or Babylock machine with the needle threader. With any of these choices, I am certain that finding additonal feet, should they be desired, shouldn't be a problem. I'm not a big fan of the newer, low end brother's or Singers. Getting a used machine from a reputable source can save alot of money- I wouldn't rule that out.


----------



## Sew-Classic (Jan 5, 2009)

bookfarmer said:


> And about how much should I expect to pay for a used machine? Also, what should I look for/ask about if I look at something used?
> 
> Thanks for your help.


The price of a used machine will vary depending upon the cost of that machine new, and the source from which you aquire it. The range will be $0- $10,000 

You will pay slightly more for a used machine from a dealer that has been serviced and tested. But such a machine can still be an excellent value. A good dealer will usually stand behind the machine and offer after sales support. If you pick up a machine at a yard sale, thrift store, or curbside, the prices are all over the map. The only way to properly evaluate one of these types of machines, is to thread it up, and sew with it. Try the reverse, various stitches, range of stitch lengths and widths, buttonhole feature, etc. and be sure and wind a bobbin. 

If you decide to purchase one via eBay or other on-line source, purchase from a reputable seller that will stand behind the machine and it's safe arrivial. Find out what the return policy is for a broken or defective machine. Will you get stuck with the intial and return shipping costs? Do they offer any after sales support?


----------



## bookfarmer (Jan 1, 2009)

Yikes!! Why did I assume this might be an easy question?!

So-----feet. Is this the little gizmo that presses down on the cloth as it goes through the machine? (Told you I was a newbie!!)

Maybe I should back up and do some reading about sewing and machines. Any recommendations? (And, BTW, I simply cannot bring myself to even glance at any book that has "for Dummies" in the title. I find that term extremely patronizing, something that most folks here on HT are decidedly NOT.) Any advice appreciated.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Are you near a fabric store that gives lessons? Or a sewing machine dealer that has classes?

I think some hands on would help you get your sewing hands on.

http://home.howstuffworks.com/sewing-machine2.htm this may help some and give the parts of the machine.

more information
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...x_zOBg&sa=X&oi=image_result&resnum=2&ct=image

a visual diagram
http://www.a1sewingmachine.com/image/basic sewing machine parts.jpg

The presser foot is the up/down stick that you put the sewing feet on. This has various pressures depending on the machine. The throat plate is what has the hole in it that the needle goes through to get the bobbin thread from underneath.

The ruffler attachment that you've mentioned. I've used on Viking and various Janome's. Worn a few of them out over the years.

The ruffler foot in action on a youtube:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbG_2sjyOS0[/ame]

http://www.mrvacmrssew.com/Shop/Control/Product/fp/SFV/6757/vpid/1530630/vpcsid/0/rid/124114

maybe something in one of these links will help you.

And we do like ENABLING new or returning sewers!

Angie


----------



## Sew-Classic (Jan 5, 2009)

bookfarmer said:


> Yikes!! Why did I assume this might be an easy question?!
> 
> Maybe I should back up and do some reading about sewing and machines. Any recommendations?


Sewing Machine Basics- free instructional PDF

Drivers' Ed For Sewing Machines- free instructional PDF


FWIW, I actually like the "Sewing for Dummies" patterns that Simplicity has out! :goodjob: They are very easy to follow and have more indepth instructions than most. These make them great for begineers and also fun "instant gratification" patterns for experienced sewists. I've mostly used purse and tote patterns from the line.


----------



## bookfarmer (Jan 1, 2009)

Oh, wow, Angie! That Singer machine in the ruffle You-tube looks almost exactly like my Mom's machine! In fact, I inherited it, but don't have the activating mechanism. My Mom's is a "lightweight" that she just loved.

Thanks for all the good advice and nurturing, everyone. I'll have to ask at the JoAnn's place if they give lessons. And I'll have to swallow my bile and take a look at the Simplicity patterns for dummies.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Your Mom's "lightweight...?" 
A "Featherweight" perhaps? Kind of like this:











I'll pay you $50 to take that old junk off your hands


----------



## Sew-Classic (Jan 5, 2009)

bookfarmer said:


> but don't have the activating mechanism.


That would be the foot controller. It's easily replaced.

If what you have is a featherweight, they are quite collectable. It's funny though, I have a slew of vintage machines in my personal sewing machine line-up, but I've never been even tempted to keep a featherwieight over the others. They sure are cute though!


It could also be a Singer 301, or a model 99.


----------

